# Top 5 Roles For An Actor/Actress



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2012)

Simple enough. Name an actor or actress and what you think were their five best performances in film.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Brad Pitt
12 Monkeyz
Fight Club
Moneyball
Se7en
Babel


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Brad Pitt

12 Monkeys
.....
.....
.....
.....


----------



## Jay Kay (Jan 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Brad Pitt
> 
> 12 Monkeys
> .....
> ...


Lol yeah.
Although, he was good in "Burn after reading" as well, I think.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 19, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Brad Pitt
> 12 Monkeyz
> Fight Club
> Moneyball
> ...



I'd probrally put Snatch in there.

Bruce Willis;
Die Hard
Sixth Sense
Fifth Element
Lucky Number Slevin
Pulp Fiction/Armageddon


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2012)

12 monkeys should be there for Brucie too


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

Keira Knightly:

Atonement
Never Let Me Go
Pride and Prejudice
Bend It Like Beckham
King Arthur

I'll actually post a legit list for Brad Pitt.  I love Se7en.  But he wasn't good in it.  Here's his real list:

12 Monkeys
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Moneyball
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
Fight Club


----------



## James Bond (Jan 19, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> 12 monkeys should be there for Brucie too



Never seen it so couldnt really put it on my list.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 19, 2012)

_Brad Pitt_

The Tree of Life


















Everything else.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2012)

*Ellen Page*

Juno
Super
Whip It
Hard Candy
An American Crime


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger

Terminator
Terminator 2
Commando
Kindergarten Cop
Predator


----------



## James Bond (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger
> 
> Terminator
> Terminator 2
> ...



No Jingle All The Way or Total Recall?


----------



## martryn (Jan 19, 2012)

Sean Connery

1.  Goldfinger
2.  Thunderball
3.  The Untouchables
4.  The Man Who Would be King
5.  The Name of the Rose


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 19, 2012)

Christian Bale:

American Psycho 
Empire of the Sun 
The Dark Knight franchise
The Prestige 
Newsies  or Equilibrium 


Viggo Mortensen:

LotR franchise
Eastern Promises 
A History of Violence 
G.I. Jane 
The Road


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

James Bond said:


> No Jingle All The Way or Total Recall?


Well I might swap Kindergarten Cop for Total Recall now that I think about it (Arnold has been in too many good movies to make an easy top 5).


Bear Walken said:


> Christian Bale:
> 
> American Psycho
> Empire of the Sun
> ...



Not bad, but here's my top 5 Christian Bales:

The Prestige
Batman (both of them combined, friend)
American Psycho (the definitive Bale movie)
The Machinist
Equilibrium

Don't care about Empire of the Sun.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2012)

Denzel Washington

Training Day
Malcolm X
Man on Fire
Hurricane Carter
Remember The Titans


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Sylvester Stallone

Rambo
Rocky
Get Carter
Demolition Man
Tango and Cash


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Channing Tatum

CSI Miami (one epsiode role)
She's The Man
Step Up
Gi Joe
Dear John


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2012)

in before Channing...

lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Jessica Biel

Shit 
Shit
Shit
Shit
Blade 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh really Ennoea?  I would have gone in a different direction.

Jessica Biel:

Shit
Shit
Shit
Stealth
Summer Catch


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2012)

Summer Catch and Stealth were int he shit category.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Ryan Gosling
> 
> - Blue Valentine
> - The Believer
> ...



I'd agree on Lars and the Real Girl and Drive (both Ryan's undisputed masterpieces), but I'd replace the other ones with other stuff.

I just can't think of what right now.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 19, 2012)

Robin Williams;

Aladdin
Jumanji
Hook
Good Will Hunting
Flubber


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm curious to see a list for Al Pacino.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

Robin Williams - 1 Hour Photo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Well I've seen all his films and I think that's the 5 (looking at it objectively).
> 
> What do you have in mind... The Notebook :ho?



Nah.

That one movie where he was a lawyer was good. And his first big role in Murder 
by Numbers (a milestone role; not necessarily a great movie).

He was also good in All Good Things, though it was a great film either. Showed his diversity.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 19, 2012)

Johnny Depp:

Blow
Donnie Brasco
Edward Scissorhands 
What's Eating Gilbert Grape 
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas 

Left out Pirates since I haven't seen any of it.



Ennoea said:


> Jessica Biel
> 
> Shit
> Shit
> ...



Yeah, that was shit too.


----------



## Z (Jan 19, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm curious to see a list for Al Pacino.



Dog Day Afternoon should be among the top imo.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah.
> 
> That one movie where he was a lawyer was good. And his first big role in Murder
> by Numbers (a milestone role; not necessarily a great movie).
> ...



AGT was pretty much his best performance.


*Sean Penn*

Milk
I Am Sam
Mystic River
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
Dead Man Walking


----------



## Z (Jan 19, 2012)

Someone do one for Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## martryn (Jan 19, 2012)

Sean Penn is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  Or he plays one on tv.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2012)

*Kevin Spacey*

American Beauty
The Usual Suspects
Se7en
L.A. Confidential
The Life of David Gale


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

martryn said:


> Sean Penn is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  Or he plays one on tv.



You play one on a internet forum. What's the difference?


----------



## martryn (Jan 19, 2012)

> You play one on a internet forum. What's the difference?



You're a fucking liar.  Get that shit out of here.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Robin Williams;
> 
> Good Will Hunting
> Dead Poets Society
> ...



Fixed


----------



## martryn (Jan 19, 2012)

Fuck that. 

In order and not counting anything that hairy bastard did since 2000:
1.  The Fisher King
2.  The World According to Garp
3.  Dead Poets Society
4.  Good Will Hunting
5.  Good Morning Vietnam


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 20, 2012)

Denzel Washington:

Training Day
Remember the Titans
Malcom X
American Gangster
Glory


----------



## martryn (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know why people think Training Day was such a good movie.  I thought it was shit.  Very predictable.  Very Hollywood at the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He was good in Fracture. I felt Hopkins being in it complimented Gosling's performance well. His performance in Murder by Numbers; I definitely wouldn't put in the top 5.
> 
> I chose the Believer over All Good Things. It was a tossup but yeah, top 5 for sure. Have to rewatch those 2.



I only put it in due to its importance in his career. I guess that's not really the spirit of the thread though. 



Jean-Claude Van Damme's Greatest Hits:

JCVD - his best performance and best movie to date.
Bloodsport
Universal Soldier
Lionheart
Timecop

Looking over his resume, JCVD sure hasn't been in a lot of great movies.


----------



## martryn (Jan 20, 2012)

Frank John Hughes 

1.  Catch Me If You Can
2.  Righteous Kill
3.  ...haven't seen the other shit he's been in.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 20, 2012)

Russell Crowe:

Romper Stomper 
Gladiator
L.A. Confidential 
Cinderella Man 
3:10 to Yuma or A Beautiful Mind or Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World 



Z said:


> Someone do one for Daniel Day Lewis



Daniel Day Lewis:

Last of the Mohicans
Gangs of New York 
There Will Be Blood
The Crucible
and ... 

that's it. Because those are the only movies I've seen. 



Super Goob said:


> Denzel Washington:
> 
> Training Day
> Remember the Titans
> ...



For him I have ...

Glory
Man on Fire
Malcolm X
The Hurricane 
Training Day


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 20, 2012)

Dustin Hoffman

Mad City
Papillon
Midnight Cowboy
Straw Dogs
The Graduate


----------



## martryn (Feb 3, 2012)

Harrison Ford
1.  Han Solo (Star Wars franchise)
2.  His brief role in Apocalypse Now
3.  Indy
4.  The Fugitive 
5.  Bladerunner (of course)


----------

